# Slingbacks



## me_jelly (May 8, 2007)

Anyone ever have trouble with the slingback straps slipping off your heel when you walk?  I hate when this happens (which is for most slingbacks) because I really love the look.  I have a few pairs that keep doing that and usually I fix it by putting a stick on strap on the back, but the straps are really thin on these pairs so that won't work (and I don't want to try double sided tape, too much hassle).

Any tips on how to fix this problem?  (and this is assuming the shoes fit well and the straps are adjusted to the right fit).

I dunno, maybe it's just the shape of my heels


----------



## user79 (May 8, 2007)

Yes, I have 1 pair of slingbacks and have the same problem, it is so annoying. I sometimes see ladies with slingbacks walking around town, and their strap falls down too so I think it's a common problem.

What is the strap made of? Does it have a clasp closure or is it elastic? If it's a clasp closure, get a few more holes made in it so you can wear it tighter. That helps a little bit. Overall, though, I find slingbacks annoying bc of this.


----------



## yumin1988 (Jun 15, 2007)

I believe there is some kind of thing u can stick to the strap of your slingbacks?


----------



## Bybs (Jun 15, 2007)

Foot petals make a fantastic item called Strappy Strips.

http://www.footpetals.com/cgi-bin/fo...rappy%20Strips


----------

